# Solidworks (CAD) Laptop.



## Gummix (20. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich suche einen CAD Laptop für Solidworks 17.
Es werden nur  kleine Baugruppen damit bearbeitet (villt so 300-400 Parts), Rendering  (Keyshot und Photoview) bissl Photoshop und Office.

Das Budget liegt so bei 1300€ (Muss aber nicht ausgereitzt werden).
Eine Dockingsation wäre von Vorteil, Display reicht 14"+ max. 17".
Ansonsten  sollten 16GB Ram und ne SSD drin sein (kann aber auch nachgerüstet  werden, sollte aber mit den Teilen trotzdem im Budget bleiben.

Gerne auch was gebrauchtes.

Lohnt  sich eine Quadro Karte? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass gerade im "Shaded w/  Edges view mode" selbst die günstigen Quadro's den Highend Gamer Karten  überlegen sind.


----------



## amdahl (20. November 2017)

Der hier hat 17", ist aber ein recht gutes Angebot auch weil die GPU schon 4GB VRAM hat HP ZBook 17 | LapStore.de
Auf der Seite kannst du dich auch nach Alternative umsehen. Mit deinen Recherchen zu den Quadros bist du schon auf das richtige Ergebnis gekommen. Hier würde ich eine empfehlen für Solidworks.
Why you should use a Quadro video card in Solidworks 2016


----------



## Gummix (20. November 2017)

Ja, den kenne ich. Ist das aber bei der SW 17 Version und bei den mobilen Karten auch bzw. immer noch so?
Die 1060 gibt es ja auch mit dem Desktop chip, wie das bei den Quadro's ausschaut weiß ich nicht.
Die Benchmarks die nicht extra für SW oder AC sind kann man ja leider nicht zu hilfe nehmen^^

Gruß


----------



## amdahl (20. November 2017)

Die mobilen Quadros bekommen hier die gleichen Treiberoptimierungen. Das macht keinen Unterschied.
Dass diese Optimierungen speziell bei Drahtgitterdarstellungen greifen ist auch nichts neues. Das zieht sich seit Jahren durch alle unterstützten Programme. Wird also auch bei der aktuellen Version von Solidworks so sein.
Es kommt aber nicht nur auf die Leistung an. Es kann durchaus auch mal passieren dass du in derartigen Programmen ohne zertifizierten Treiber Darstellungsfehler bekommst oder ein Feature gar nicht funktioniert.
Wenn der Laptop nicht nebenher zum Zocken herhalten muss stellt sich meiner Meinung nach die Frage ob Quadro oder GTX gar nicht.


----------



## Gummix (20. November 2017)

Hm, muss ich mal drüber nachdenken.
Ich hatte als austausch PC mal einen mit ner GTX1060 6GB und keine Probleme.

(Wenn ich Zocke, dann ehr LoL oder CS. Das sollte selbst ne Quadro noch packen^^)


----------



## amdahl (20. November 2017)

Ja, so anspruchslose Titel packt auch eine Quadro
NVIDIA Quadro K3100M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Wenn du eine GTX nimmst bedeutet das eben auch automatisch dass es ein Gaming-Laptop wird. (gebrauchte) Business-Laptops haben schon ihre Vorzüge. Zum Beispiel vollwertige Docking-Lösungen.


----------



## Gummix (20. November 2017)

Hat halt alles Vor und Nachteile xD


----------



## dreadkopp (20. November 2017)

Würde ich einen clevo nehmen: Gaming Notebook: Clevo W650KK1 - dubaro.de

Und dann SSD/RAM selbst nach bedarf aufstocken sowie den g4560 gegen einen i3 7350k tauschen

Docking Station via USB 3.1

Wobei für deine aktuellen Ansprüche wohl sogar der Pentium dicke längst

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gummix (20. November 2017)

Hab ich schon gesehen, hab gehört Display und Wlan sollen nichts taugen (Wenn die Infos richtig waren)^^


----------



## airXgamer (20. November 2017)

Für Solidworks werden häufig die W541 und W540 Modelle genutzt (bzw. sind genutzt worden). 
Die drei hier haben recht ähnliche Hardware
Lenovo ThinkPad W540 i7 2,8Ghz 16Gb 240Gb SSD 2GB Nvidia IPS 2880x1620 WebCam (Achtung: nur (  ) 16GB RAM)
Lenovo ThinkPad W540 - 20BHS0BC00 | LapStore.de
Lenovo ThinkPad W541 - 20EGS0580Q | LapStore.de (Auch nur 16GB RAM drin).

Da die Geräte aber ähnliche Hardware wie das ZBook 17 haben, ist dieses sicher eine gute Wahl, wenn die Thinkpads unterscheiden sich nur durch andere GPUs (weniger VRAM); kleinere Bildschirme 15,6" und haben im Gegensatz zum HP die Möglichkeit sie in einen Dock zu stellen, der HP arbeitet mit einer Dockingstation über ein Kabel.


----------



## Gummix (21. November 2017)

Naja, 250€ Aufpreis nur fürn Dock^^
Ich schau mir mal die bebraucht-Seiten durch und auch ein paar Gamerbook wie das Omen oder Clevo an.


----------



## amdahl (21. November 2017)

Auch wenn ich ein kleiner Thinkpad-fanboy bin (besser gesagt war seit dem T25) würde ich sagen dass du mit dem HP Zbook mehr für dein Geld bekommst als beim W54x. Zumindest wenn 17" eine Option sind, wobei es das Zbook ja auch in 15" und kleiner gibt. Schon allein wegen der stärkeren Grafikkarte, im W541 gab es ja nur bis zu einer Quadro K2100m.


----------

